# Burger Tuning Jb and Jb4 FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING!



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

*[url]http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*[/URL]
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.


Order Link
*https://www.x-ph.com/burger-tuning-jb1-vw-performance-tuner-group-4/*



The JB1 unit is compatible to all the below models and tested in all markets and on all year models.

Applications:

• 2013.5+ VW Jetta MK6 GLI Gen 3
• 2013 VW Beetle 2.0T Gen 3
• 2014+ Jetta 1.8T Gen 3 170hp
• 2014+ Passat 1.8T Gen 3 170hp

The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

No support for JB1 and the Gen1 2012+ 2.0 TSI?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

stevehayes01 said:


> No support for JB1 and the Gen1 2012+ 2.0 TSI?


Unfortunately no


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

17 Beetle with the 1.8t, will this work?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

ravendarat said:


> 17 Beetle with the 1.8t, will this work?


it is compatible with 2.0T only


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jun 22, 2017)

2012 First gen 2.0 TSI compatible?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

tobiascuypers said:


> 2012 First gen 2.0 TSI compatible?


Its not


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## catman (Jan 31, 2001)

ExtremePowerhouse - Mike said:


> it is compatible with 2.0T only


I was told by Burger this is in fact compatible with the 2017 Beetle 1.8T. Why it is not just listed, I have no idea. I have not ordered it yet, but I assume they would not steer me wrong!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

catman said:


> I was told by Burger this is in fact compatible with the 2017 Beetle 1.8T. Why it is not just listed, I have no idea. I have not ordered it yet, but I assume they would not steer me wrong!


If BMS said it fits, then it fits


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bup


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

BUMP!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

